# 10:10:10 on 10/10/10



## Curt James (Oct 9, 2010)

Just a few hours away!



_What?_

10:10:10 on 10/10/10!



I can't believe this stuff doesn't fascinate more people.

I'm already planning my 11:11:11 on 11/11/11 party.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

. .  see if you can't hit the vinegar stroke at the exact time


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2010)

or atleast be onto the short and fast strokes....


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

JFC . . even Big Smoothy and his jew mates can breakdance better than that!


----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2010)

Still hard for me to believe John Lennon would've been 70 yesterday.  I still remember when he got killed.  Thirty years ago.  Crazy.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> Still hard for me to believe John Lennon would've been 70 yesterday.  I still remember when he got killed.  Thirty years ago.  Crazy.



I remember that, too. Was 18 years old then. 

*Death of John Lennon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> . .  see if you can't hit the vinegar stroke at the exact time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I overslept and missed it. 

But in honor of the number ten...






YouTube Video


----------



## coloradohardcore (Oct 10, 2010)

Whoa!  I didnt even realize that!... Pretty cool!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2010)

^^^ Truth! 

And is everyone getting prepared for January 1, 2011?

_*1-1-11 FTW!*_


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm already planning my 11:11:11 on 11/11/11 party.



AAAAARRRRRRGGHHHHH!!!!!

I totally forgot! 

*Edit:* Duh. It's almost a year away. _Never mind. _


----------



## cyan (Dec 9, 2010)

sorry ,i missed it.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^ Truth!
> 
> And is everyone getting prepared for January 1, 2011?
> 
> _*1-1-11 FTW!*_



I must have been napping at 1:11 p.m.


----------



## ROID (Jan 2, 2011)

damn, I missed both.


----------

